# Received Uber request for 1000 miles



## uberxdriver2 (Jun 16, 2017)

I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


You arw nuts to take that. Its a 2 day trek at least. After all said you would still net minimum wage


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'd take it but it would not be through Uber.


----------



## uberxdriver2 (Jun 16, 2017)

I didn't take it. It's about 17 hours straight through. So you're saying I would have made what? Minimum wage varies across the country. Only $10 per hour? $170?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Maybe he was a rich man and going to tip you 5k for taking him, on top of Uber fare.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

You have to count the dead hours and miles back. Unless its a black car request in a well paid city (like nyc) you dont take these


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

About 2k would be what he pays. You might have gotten $1200. 
I would consider something like this if they throw in a few hundred cash as "tip" for ride back


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> About 2k would be what he pays. You might have gotten $1200.
> I would consider something like this if they throw in a few hundred cash as "tip" for ride back


Take out opperating expense. Even a 400$ cash tip wouldnt cover it. Very unlikely you get a tip


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

.



Fubernuber said:


> Take out opperating expense. Even a 400$ cash tip wouldnt cover it. Very unlikely you get a tip


All the stories about long trips like that I've heard of include large tips. See the news lately?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> About 2k would be what he pays. You might have gotten $1200.
> I would consider something like this if they throw in a few hundred cash as "tip" for ride back


Absolutely, it would have to be equal to the fare one way. And, I would get that up front, in cash BEFORE we started.
And, I'd drop off a large chunk of that $ somewhere safe before we started.


----------



## uberxdriver2 (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't know if there were others traveling with him. Probably so. Just seemed strange why wouldn't he just take a plane? But if there were a couple people or more then I guess a Uber is cheaper?

What operating expenses would make a $1200 fee not worth it?

Also is it illegal to drive 17 hours straight? Do Uber drivers have to follow laws like truckers do?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I don't know if there were others traveling with him. Probably so. Just seemed strange why wouldn't he just take a plane? But if there were a couple people or more then I guess a Uber is cheaper?
> 
> What operating expenses would make a $1200 fee not worth it?
> 
> Also is it illegal to drive 17 hours straight? Do Uber drivers have to follow laws like truckers do?


I would drive it one way, then get a cheap room for ten hours or so, then go home. It's a two day job. So, I'd need TWO WAY PAY.

Just get some Red Bull, eat light. Take breaks - get out and walk around for five minutes every four hours. 
If pax doesn't wanna pay an extra $1500 or so ... then ... "buh bye"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberxdriver2 said:


> Also is it illegal to drive 17 hours straight? Do Uber drivers have to follow laws like truckers do?


Definitely don't have trucker rules. They're a whole different beast. 
If anything I'd be curious is taxi drivers have any rules as to how long they can go for


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Definitely don't have trucker rules. They're a whole different beast.
> If anything I'd be curious is taxi drivers have any rules as to how long they can go for


Doesn't matter.
IF you get into an accident, and people get hurt some sheister will claim that you were "driving impaired" and therefore responsible. Life is a risk. Be not afraid. Go boldly into the night.

Just be careful. Frequent breaks, short walks. Legal stimulants of your choice. Eat light. You'll be fine

I would have taken that job, IF I got at least $1000 cash tip up front. Wudda started at $1500 and settled for $1000.

Longest ride I ever gave was Redding, CA to South San Francisco. Four hours one way. My 'tip' was negotiated up front -- great day.

You get great mileage in your car, low wear on it ... not much downside IF you get your return trip paid for.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Doesn't matter.
> IF you get into an accident, and people get hurt some sheister will claim that you were "driving impaired" and therefore responsible. Life is a risk. Be not afraid. Go boldly into the night.
> 
> Just be careful. Frequent breaks, short walks. Legal stimulants of your choice. Eat light. You'll be fine
> ...


Funny how money changes ones willingness to take such risks


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Funny how money changes ones willingness to take such risks


Sure it does. Not funny - capitalism.
One of the components of interest rate is ... risk.

Got good credit (low risk), you get a good interest rate.
Got crap credit (high risk), you pay more.
Simple risk vs. reward calculation.

To everyone it is different. I have always been somewhat of a risk taker. Some people are SO afraid to die that they can't live. That's not me - there are some things that are worse than death. Living in fear is one of them. (In MY opinion)
To each his/her own.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

There are risks involved and I also would question why someone would Uber that far and not fly or go Greyhound? Maybe he robbed someone and is using the victims phone and Uber account? What if the ride gets cancelled somewhere in Georgia? These are somewhat extreme "what ifs" but not completely out of the realm of plausibility.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

The biggest what if? Uber shuts the trip down after 4 hours.



uberxdriver2 said:


> Also is it illegal to drive 17 hours straight? Do Uber drivers have to follow laws like truckers do?


Local laws apply. Uber is a free for all, only restricted by local regulations/laws.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I don't know if there were others traveling with him. Probably so. Just seemed strange why wouldn't he just take a plane? But if there were a couple people or more then I guess a Uber is cheaper?
> 
> What operating expenses would make a $1200 fee not worth it?
> 
> Also is it illegal to drive 17 hours straight? Do Uber drivers have to follow laws like truckers do?


In nyc on my suv which is 4 years old my expense is 30-40 cents per mile. Dead miles are expensed the same. If you driving an old gas efficient beater then your expense may be 15 cents a mile. So 2000 mile trip back and forth will cost you at the very minimum 300$. The risk for such a trip can not be expensed. I would not take that trip for 1200$. If you dont get tipped then you just spend 35 hours driving for 600$ after ubers cut and expenses. For some others 15$ or so per hour may be a good pay day. It depends on you


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

I think that's worth the experience alone. That's a good chunk of money. Plus, destination filter back to STL all day.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


You'll get to the pick up address and the pax will be standing outside with a duffle bag. The pax will throw the duffle bag in the back seat and tell you to have that in Miami by tomorrow night. 
P.S. Don't do anything stupid because there's a good chance that a tracking device is hidden somewhere in that bag.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Trusting the app not to crash, go out of range or time out, for 17 hours, is poor gambling indeed.
It is too long to drive straight through safely, by anyone. It is way too long to be tethered to a stranger for far too much risk.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

El Cemento said:


> Trusting the app not to crash, go out of range or time out, for 17 hours, is poor gambling indeed.
> It is too long to drive straight through safely, by anyone. It is way too long to be tethered to a stranger for far too much risk.


I wouldn't do it without full commercial insurance on the car, and advance payment (in cash)

You can't trust the app to even stay on the trip that long, let alone get paid through it.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't trust that app after 10 minutes! Sometimes I restart the app 10 times a shift. Can't imagine doing a long trip like that and having it fail...


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Arrange a price off app, half up front, I need to see your ID and check your bags.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

I do believe the app would terminate the ride after a few hours. Once you exit the state and try to start the trip you won't be able to.
The only way to do it would be, as others said 1 - Cash fare + Tip.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

cdm813 said:


> Plus, destination filter back to STL all day.


Drivers can with Lyft, but with Uber, drivers are Geo fenced out of the app except for their markets. There is no such thing as working your way back home with Uber. (From Miami to Eastern Missouri.)


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


Very unusual, I think there could have been some rogue things going on there. You do not want to be held accountable for helping someone during a crime. They could have even cancelled on you when you got there. That is a judgement call based on conversation.
I think you made the right call, that is a two day drive at 12+ hours per day, not to **** for the ride back.



joffie said:


> I do believe the app would terminate the ride after a few hours. Once you exit the state and try to start the trip you won't be able to.
> The only way to do it would be, as others said 1 - Cash fare + Tip.


Cash, direct drive...$1000.00 please!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Drivers can with Lyft, but with Uber, drivers are Geo fenced out of the app except for their markets. There is no such thing as working your way back home with Uber.


Yes, I live in N. Cali and got a ride to "Hallelujah Junction, California", a six hour drive. Pax got in and I said, "Where the hell is Hallelujah Junction?" He smiled and said that he wanted to go to Reno, NV but his ap wouldn't let him leave the state. Makes sense. I realized that I'd been through it several times (I like to play poker). It really is nothing but a gas station and post office, and it is RIGHT on state line. 
I told him I'd take him to Reno (another hour) for a small additional cash fee.
He said he already made arrangements to be picked up there.

He was a doctor. Had a small ice cooler with him. He said it contained a human kidney for transplant, so "please drive careful". We hit a small deer just outside of Susanville. No damage, small, but scared the piss outta me.
He tipped me well anyway. A hospital van met us at the gas station. 
Somebody got a new used kidney that nite.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Used kidney, lol. Is there any other type? Cool that worked out though.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Why in the hell would a reputable doctor take Uber to deliver a kidney?! They have ambulances and helicopters for that?! I smell black market kidney.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

cdm813 said:


> Why in the hell would a reputable doctor take Uber to deliver a kidney?! They have ambulances and helicopters for that?! I smell black market kidney.


I have to wonder if it was a different device that wouldn't let him leave the state?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> Why in the hell would a reputable doctor take Uber to deliver a kidney?! They have ambulances and helicopters for that?! I smell black market kidney.


Much less cost and possibly limited other transport methods at the time, a kidney isn't as critical time wise as a liver or heart.

Typical storage times are *30 hours* or less for a kidney, less than *12 hours* for a pancreas or liver, and less than *6 hours* for a heart or lungs. These times vary because of the relative speed at which deterioration begins in the organs' tissues.

Organ transportation by ambulance and helicopter is reserved for more urgent organs. Also a person without any kidneys has options for living, dialysis is inconvenient but not life threatening. Heart and liver failure is much more urgent and life threatening, a matter of days or even less depending on condition.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


I would of taken it if I did not have anything else on my schedule like my real job.

Many people are saying dead miles, etc, yet at least you know with this trip, you are going to have 50% dead miles not more, not less. How many times have you traveled 5 miles to the rider to end up going 2 miles?

Secondly, you can ask for a return fee from uber since the ride was outside of your market.

Third, most riders will pay for your gas as you fill up, as other stories on here have told us. (your biggest expense is covered)

Fare estimate has UberX - 1,534-2,045. Your min. fare is $5 in your city. At least 300 trips are completed all in one.

Now, why would he request a Uber and not fly? Maybe he couldn't get a flight and had to be in miami for a event, (my longest fare had to be 180 miles away for a crossfit competition, plane was rerouted to Houston and he would of missed this competition, or maybe it was just a family emergency.

From past experience, you can easily cover 700 miles in one day but after that it gets hard. If you find yourself needing to stop and rest ask the rider to pay for your hotel and you can keep going the next day, otherwise you will have to drop him/her off in a city that has uber and hopefully someone can take them on the next leg of the trip. Its okay to ask for money to cover a room if you have gone that far. Professionals do it all the time to clients. Chances are they will probably pay for your hotel that night and since they are obviously in a rush they may go find another uber.

My few 100+ mile trips have all resulted in cash tips so keep that in mind. Last night I did a 90 mile fare that tipped me $20. $20 paid for the gas on the way there and on the way back. (I decided to pull over next to some 18 wheeler sleepers at walmart and sleep a couple of hours with the destination filter on. Ended up going right back where I came from. This next rider ended up not tipping.. foreigners.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I don't know if there were others traveling with him. Probably so. Just seemed strange why wouldn't he just take a plane? But if there were a couple people or more then I guess a Uber is cheaper?
> 
> What operating expenses would make a $1200 fee not worth it?
> 
> Also is it illegal to drive 17 hours straight? Do Uber drivers have to follow laws like truckers do?


How did you know it was a long trip but not know how many people were riding? Did the pax call you after you accepted the trip?

Also I would only do that trip off the app. They can give me cash or I also have a square reader with a chip reader so I would still get paid even if it was a fraudulent card or they disputed it later. They would also need to add an upfront tip for the return journey.



cdm813 said:


> I think that's worth the experience alone. That's a good chunk of money. Plus, destination filter back to STL all day.


The destination filter only works when you need to go maybe 70 miles. Not 1,500. Also if your running Uber once out of your market no more rides for you. You can flip on Lyft in most markets but most cities have a $200 max which won't get you have to STL.

I could make this trip work for me. There is a website called CitizenShipper.con and it gets a lot of play. Most people are wanting to ship animals, so you could possibly get some return money if you get lucky


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> I think that's worth the experience alone. That's a good chunk of money. Plus, destination filter back to STL all day.


You can only do two trips a day on destination filter. How exactly is one going to make it from Miami to St. Louis on destination filter in any reasonable amount of time?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

sharknado523 said:


> You can only do two trips a day on destination filter. How exactly is one going to make it from Miami to St. Louis on destination filter in any reasonable amount of time?


And once again, on Uber you can only work in your market. You wouldn't even be able to login to try to get a ride heading back


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

You can't set a destination filter in a State where you are not allowed to drive. It's a one way trip and dead head home at least until you get back to MO. I just don't know many folks that could drive 17 hours straight safely and I am not spending the night somewhere along the way to get a pax to a destination. It would be a very profitable ride compared to the same 17 hours of driving Uber around town, it's just not terribly practical.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

This situation remind me of a song:


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

CenCal559 said:


> Cash, direct drive...$1000.00 please!


For a 1000 mile trip, I think that I would want more than that.

The yellow Cab fare for the trip would have been about $2800, 20 years ago.

And there was a wealthy dowager here in Pittsburgh, very eccentric, who took a cab to see her grandchildren in South Carolina. Paid cash money, didn't have to pay up front as she was well known. Took cabs all the time, occasionally to distant locations but mostly real local.

In her wallet, she carried around a roll of bills big enough to choke a horse.

The money was no problem with her.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> I think that's worth the experience alone. That's a good chunk of money. Plus, destination filter back to STL all day.


Dude, you App only works in the area where you live. I can drive in South Florida but nowhere else in Florida nor Chicago when I go there for Holidays.

Like stated above, Uber can shut down after 4 hours. Too many miles for Uberx. maybe a stolen phone or credit card, etc.

I personally would have done it for cash up front for the right amount after the first 200 miles on Uber but Pax probably would not have paid $1 a mile round trip. If he did, was he carrying drugs? If we get pulled over, both going to jail!


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> It would be a very profitable ride compared to the same 17 hours of driving Uber around town, it's just not terribly practical.


I could probably do it if it were my first trip. As long as I can stop every few hours, grab a Slim Jim, a little caffeine and use the restroom. I'm sure the passenger would want that too. Like, just woke up, had breakfast, fresh and ready to go. I drove from NJ to NC in one shot (11 1/2 hours) for my move because I didn't want to pay for a hotel or have to worry about changing out of my car full of stuff or anything. But if it's middle of day I just don't think it's practical.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Your destination filter generally doesn't work after you leave the state. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Your destination filter generally doesn't work after you leave the state. At least that's been my experience.


May vary by state. My destination filter works in SC because I am in Charlotte and so parts of SC are part of my operating area. I haven't made it down as far as Columbia, SC. But it works in border areas like Rock Hill and Fort Mill.


----------



## UberGirlBoss (Mar 29, 2017)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


I had a friend who took an uber from Miami to Atlanta. The reason was because they had lost their wallet with ID etc and all they had was their phone. The only transportation they could use was uber in order to get home to ATL since uber had their cc on file.

The driver didn't mind and my friend paid for his gas and food at rest stops. Sometimes people have their reasons.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> Why in the hell would a reputable doctor take Uber to deliver a kidney?! They have ambulances and helicopters for that?! I smell black market kidney.


He wasn't (according to him) just going to deliver ... he was also going to install.
I didn't see what was in the ice chest, but when we go to state line, there was a van there to meet him. I heard him make a phone call from the back seat, and he was talking to the transportation dept of the hospital.
And the van had the writing of the hospital on the side. .. "Renown Regional Health".

He didn't seem to be in any hurry, just wanted to get there safely.

We are a very rural community, Redding. We are surrounded on three sides by mountain ranges, makes flying difficult, and we don't usually have commercial flights arriving or departing after sundown. The control tower isn't even manned after 'business hours.' 
I wouldn't even drive the stretch of two lane, winding road between Shingletown and Susanville at night. NO cell service. Very little traffic.


----------



## Gil30 (Dec 14, 2016)

When you move drugs you don't take airplanes


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm not sure how insurance would work. If they would cover you across state lines. This is something I hope someone looks into and gets a real answer from Uber and Lyft for these state lines trips.



negeorgia said:


> Drivers can with Lyft, but with Uber, drivers are Geo fenced out of the app except for their markets. There is no such thing as working your way back home with Uber.


You can actually start a trip anywhere within your state.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You can actually start a trip anywhere within your state.


Exactly, I said their market. How many states from Miami back to St Louis? Nearly 85-95% of _that drive_ would be Uber app closed.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Uber would end your ride after 4 hours (about 200 miles) anyway. You'd get a message to find someplace safe to stop and wait for another Uber to take over.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe passenger had a little bit of this~


----------



## Gander36 (Apr 6, 2017)

There are people that refuse to fly. If they're rich and won't take a bus, and a train isn't going there soon, Uber could be a viable alternative.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Uber would end your ride after 4 hours (about 200 miles) anyway. You'd get a message to find someplace safe to stop and wait for another Uber to take over.


Has this happened to you?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Has this happened to you?


No. I'm going on anecdotal evidence. A while back somebody complained that that happened to them on a longer ride, and someone else confirmed that that is actually the policy.


----------



## robsuchan (Jan 31, 2017)

I would take the ride, think about it logically. Uber up here in Ohio generally pays me 60 cents per mile... that's 600 bucks in just mileage. Plus around 120 dollars in time. 720/34 hours is 21 dollars per hour...

After reading these resources I love how uber drivers pretend like you make thousands of dollars per day...lol. or that your time is worth more than anyone elses...lol. do me a favor, cancel that trip, I'll take it gladly. I bust my butt for 400 dollars a week, driving 30 hours. And would love the mini vacation!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

$21/hr GROSS!!! You forgot expenses, including return trip mileage/food/etc.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I wonder if going into airplane mode after 3 hours or so might let you continue past 4 hours. I would go as far as I could and let him off at a truck stop with instructions to call his next driver and ask if that driver could drive 4 hours toward the destination. Like the stage coaches of old!


----------



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

Shareece Wright of the Buffalo Bills requested a Uber to go from Chicago to Buffalo. 
Wright gave a $300 Tip on top of the cost of the trip.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> No. I'm going on anecdotal evidence. A while back somebody complained that that happened to them on a longer ride, and someone else confirmed that that is actually the policy.


Thanks; I was just wondering. The 4 hour cut-off seems kind of arbitrary.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> I think that's worth the experience alone. That's a good chunk of money. Plus, destination filter back to STL all day.


Doesnt work that way.

Chances are your app won't even allow you to go online in most states, and DFs are highly range-limited where they DO exist....and the feature isn't even available in many less populated counties



UberBastid said:


> Yes, I live in N. Cali and got a ride to "Hallelujah Junction, California", a six hour drive. Pax got in and I said, "Where the hell is Hallelujah Junction?" He smiled and said that he wanted to go to Reno, NV but his ap wouldn't let him leave the state. Makes sense. I realized that I'd been through it several times (I like to play poker). It really is nothing but a gas station and post office, and it is RIGHT on state line.
> I told him I'd take him to Reno (another hour) for a small additional cash fee.
> He said he already made arrangements to be picked up there.
> 
> ...


You hit a deer while delivering an almost certainly black market organ???

Soooo many ways that could've gone spectacularly wrong.



Gil30 said:


> When you move drugs you don't take airplanes


Also, fugitives, no fly lists, parolees, the undocumented, etc.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Fubernuber said:


> You arw nuts to take that. Its a 2 day trek at least. After all said you would still net minimum wage


Not minimum wage if he stays in Fl forever


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, I live in N. Cali and got a ride to "Hallelujah Junction, California", a six hour drive. Pax got in and I said, "Where the hell is Hallelujah Junction?" He smiled and said that he wanted to go to Reno, NV but his ap wouldn't let him leave the state. Makes sense. I realized that I'd been through it several times (I like to play poker). It really is nothing but a gas station and post office, and it is RIGHT on state line.
> I told him I'd take him to Reno (another hour) for a small additional cash fee.
> He said he already made arrangements to be picked up there.
> 
> ...





Adieu said:


> You hit a deer while delivering an almost certainly black market organ???
> 
> Soooo many ways that could've gone spectacularly wrong.


::nods::

Accessory... quite possibly to murder.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> ::nods::
> 
> Accessory... quite possibly to murder.


Conspiracy to Traffic Across State Lines --- always a good way to pad a sentence with an extra decade or so


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Conspiracy to Traffic Across State Lines --- always a good way to pad a sentence with an extra decade or so


Which would also make the murder charge a federal one...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Which would also make the murder charge a federal one...


Or involuntary manslaughter... if the organ is legit, and your misadventure by deer leads to a fatal delay

Or even "just" a preview of cops gone full guantanamo before it all gets sorted out...IF it gets sorted out


----------



## old geezer (Feb 1, 2016)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


yesterday I picked up someone at the airport in Portland Maine. young single girl wanted a ride to New York City . It was 2 pm. she said Lyft would pay 360.00 and she would give me an 80.00 tip. Like a fool I accepted. drove like mad through traffic and heavy rain. Got back at 2 a.m . Looked at the payout 150.00. There is a maximum here in Portland that Lyft will pay that is 200.00. Now I am trying to see how I can get paid the balance.. my advice if you want to take a trip like this shut off Lyft and make a cash deal.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

old geezer said:


> yesterday I picked up someone at the airport in Portland Maine. young single girl wanted a ride to New York City . It was 2 pm. she said Lyft would pay 360.00 and she would give me an 80.00 tip. Like a fool I accepted. drove like mad through traffic and heavy rain. Got back at 2 a.m . Looked at the payout 150.00. There is a maximum here in Portland that Lyft will pay that is 200.00. Now I am trying to see how I can get paid the balance.. my advice if you want to take a trip like this shut off Lyft and make a cash deal.


Interestingly, she seems to have KNOWN that

Watch this, I set a destination for 3 hours away by highway --- Lyft Original can do it, Lyft Premier with its higher ($500?) max fare can do it..... but Lyft Plus, tied to the usual max, cannot:

















Btw, the "max" is pre-Primetime. $250, 300, and 500 fares have been well-documented in areas with limits of 200 or 250.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Or involuntary manslaughter... if the organ is legit, and your misadventure by deer leads to a fatal delay
> 
> Or even "just" a preview of cops gone full guantanamo before it all gets sorted out...IF it gets sorted out


I was talking about the "donor". I didn't even factor in any complications for the recipient.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I can assure you that Uber did not crash on me two weeks ago when I took three board members of a Chinese bedding industry from Dallas to Nashville. They had to get their for an important meeting with Mattress Firm. I made around $1000 plus Mattress Firm rewarded me with a $6000 Mattress. Three tv interviews and two radio interviews. The story went global. I'll post video if interested.


----------



## DreamCity305 (May 18, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> The destination filter only works when you need to go maybe 70 miles. Not 1,500. Also if your running Uber once out of your market no more rides for you. You can flip on Lyft in most markets but most cities have a $200 max which won't get you have to STL.


True. Every time I'm in Palm beach and I try to set the destination filter down to Miami, it doesn't work. The app says it's too far. But I've tried setting it to Fort Lauderdale and it works.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, I live in N. Cali and got a ride to "Hallelujah Junction, California", a six hour drive. Pax got in and I said, "Where the hell is Hallelujah Junction?" He smiled and said that he wanted to go to Reno, NV but his ap wouldn't let him leave the state. Makes sense. I realized that I'd been through it several times (I like to play poker). It really is nothing but a gas station and post office, and it is RIGHT on state line.
> I told him I'd take him to Reno (another hour) for a small additional cash fee.
> He said he already made arrangements to be picked up there.
> 
> ...


Then you feel the needle in your neck, you pass out, and you wake in a bathtub full of ice.... Missing YOUR kidney.


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


I had that once happen from DC to Key West, Florida. Turns out the woman just moved back from Florida and didn't update her home location on the app.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

20yearsdriving said:


> Not minimum wage if he stays in Fl forever


Lol thats a good idea.


----------



## chuxdaddy (Jun 15, 2017)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


How are you able to see the destination when you received the request?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> ::nods::
> You hit a deer while delivering an almost certainly black market organ???
> 
> Soooo many ways that could've gone spectacularly wrong.
> Accessory... quite possibly to murder.


You guys are a hoot, but also kinda sad.
Must be hell to be SO afraid of every remote possibility.

Could have gotten in trouble for murder of the deer too. It was, after all, just a baby, and maybe I was going too fast, and maybe if they did an inspection of the car they'd find that the brakes were only 60% and that I'd been drving for over 5 hours without a break and was impaired from fatigue.
Maybe, just maybe, a space ship would have descended on us while in the mountains and done awful medical tests on my passenger, and eaten the kidney.

Fact is. I gave a guy a ride. Never crossed state lines. He was relay picked up by a hospital marked van. I was paid, and everything went well. Didn't even damage the car, the deer was so small.

Life is risky. Life is fragile. And jails contain some people who were just in the wrong place at the wrong time. It doesn't mean I'm going to stop living.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

TedInTampa said:


> I wonder if going into airplane mode after 3 hours or so might let you continue past 4 hours. I would go as far as I could and let him off at a truck stop with instructions to call his next driver and ask if that driver could drive 4 hours toward the destination. Like the stage coaches of old!


A real gamble. To quote Dirty Harry, "Do ya feel lucky, punk? Do ya?"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TriadUberGoober said:


> A real gamble. To quote Dirty Harry, "Do ya feel lucky, punk? Do ya?"


Is it, a REAL gamble? No. Odds are that everything will be ok.
I have taken REAL gambles before ... this isn't one of them.

You don't gamble much, do ya?


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


Got a trip request from a New York airport to Chicago. Called the rider and she made a mistake, she was in New York and I was in Chicago and she pinned the pickup point in Chicago.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tom Harding said:


> Got a trip request from a New York airport to Chicago. Called the rider and she made a mistake, she was in New York and I was in Chicago and she pinned the pickup point in Chicago.


Wait five minutes,
canx,
collect fee.

Easy money


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Wait five minutes,
> canx,
> collect fee.
> 
> Easy money


Did exactly that. I waited before contacting the rider, cancelled as a no-show., Got cancellation fee


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> I think that's worth the experience alone. That's a good chunk of money. Plus, destination filter back to STL all day.


Destination filter only works within a very limited range. Worthless for this trip.


----------



## Danielek843 (Jun 22, 2017)

waste of time and gas


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


Don't handle his suitcase; who knows what's in there that he didn't want to send through TSA.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

KellyC said:


> Thanks; I was just wondering. The 4 hour cut-off seems kind of arbitrary.


That is in the Uber app but each market can enforce it or not enforce it. Lyft has a max trip, that is different by vehicle platform and market.


----------



## Henna (Jun 22, 2017)

uberxdriver2 said:


> I had a request from St Louis MO to Miami FL. Why would anyone want a Uber for that far? I was skeptical and didn't take it. Why wouldn't they just fly? It was at around 4PM when the request came. What would it have cost and what would I have made? Was I foolish for not accepting it? Is there any stories of drivers getting ripped off or worse on long trips? It's about 1,000 miles.


Could happen that the person is afraid to fly.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

I would have taken it partway with certain provisions. The trip would be around $1800 gross, your part is about $1350. Driving for Uber, you would not get a return trip. Almost 19 hours and 1200 miles. I doubt if you would get ripped off because Uber is supposed to guarantee payment for the drivers. You could have sent Uber Support a message about the trip and estimated amount to verify the rider was credit worthy (hind sight). But going to Miami, you would layover in Atlanta for at least 8 hours (sleep and rest). Or you could pass the pax to another Uber in Atlanta.


----------



## chessguy (Jun 23, 2017)

I once drove a taxi from St. Charles to New Orleans. Made about $1100.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

old geezer said:


> yesterday I picked up someone at the airport in Portland Maine. young single girl wanted a ride to New York City . It was 2 pm. she said Lyft would pay 360.00 and she would give me an 80.00 tip. Like a fool I accepted. drove like mad through traffic and heavy rain. Got back at 2 a.m . Looked at the payout 150.00. There is a maximum here in Portland that Lyft will pay that is 200.00. Now I am trying to see how I can get paid the balance.. my advice if you want to take a trip like this shut off Lyft and make a cash deal.


You were scammed by a Lyft user that was guessing that you would be ignorant of the Lyft maximum. Did she keep her promise of the $80 tip?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

My request today was 3,000 miles or so.


----------

